# Moves Per Second Competition



## Nikman (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi I am wondering how fast people can move their rubik's cube!

So, I will hold an online speed competition.

Repeat the alg "R' D' R D" 12 times.

Then divide 48 by your time.

eg. 48/12s = 4 moves per second

Then post it!

Winner gets the privilege of knowing that they are the fastest.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 20, 2007)

Thats are hard one to do haha, what about using RUR'U' (x6)


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 20, 2007)

R U R' U' (x6)...1.63 second. Using stackmat (probably will be faster if I used keyboard hmm). 24/1.63 = 14.72 moves per second


----------



## Nikman (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess you could use another alg but i have just learned that one
ps i made my own timer out of k-nex pic soon


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Chan, try L'U2LUL'UL (x6)


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 20, 2007)

I did the first one, but I tilted the cube sideways after picking it up to do the R and D's (The way I do it in blindfold solving) . 

48/5.83 = 8.22 turns per sec

Edit: 

The RU thing 6x, I got 2.67

24/2.67 = 8.99 turns per second


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

My best time out of many attempts was 3.44 seconds for R U R' U' x6. 24/3.44 = 6.98 moves per second, better than I thought. Every time I go to do it my hand tries do do the T perm, definitely slows down my start.

1.63 seconds is insane!! Please, I won't believe this until I see videos! (Ok I believe it, but I would greatly appreciate any videos (showing how you do it in slow-motion to start, and then showing speed) as well ^^).


Grrr!! Every time my hands try to follow through with the T perm (which I managed to pull off in 1.83 seconds, I think a personal best, although using a keybooard, starting with cube in hands, is a bit inaccurate. Timer coming soon!)


----------



## Dyste (Dec 20, 2007)

How about U R U' R'(x6)? It flows better.


----------



## Nikman (Dec 20, 2007)

well i guess that no matter what alg it only matters about moves per second.

with r' d' r d i like to use these fingers
Right thumb top right edge
Left thumb front left edge

R' with wrist
D' with right ring finger 
R with wrist
D with left ring finger


----------



## Nikman (Dec 20, 2007)

my PB is 3.92 for R' D' R D (x6) 
24/3.92=6.122 i know it is slow but i have been cubing for 3 weeks


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 20, 2007)

R' D' R D - 6.05 => 48/6.05 = 7,93 turns per second
R U R' U' - 3.09 => 24/3.09 = 7,76 turns per second
U R U' R' - 4.58 => 24/4.58 = 5,24 turns per second =(
and i will beat 8 tps soon i hope ^^ getting my diy cube in few days... i think...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2007)

Best RUR'U' was 2.10 => 24/2.10 = 11.42 TPS


----------



## pjk (Dec 20, 2007)

11.63 moves per second was my best.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2007)

Like CorwinShiu, I did the original one tilted sideways, since I also do that for blindfold CO.

My best: 48 / 8.08 = 5.94 moves per second.

I suspect this has at least a bit to do with why I can't match the speeds of some of the other BLD solvers here. My moves per second are probably equally slow, relatively speaking, on all the other algorithms I use as well. My memorization could use improvement too, but I suspect my execution is my bigger issue. I'll just have to work on it, I guess.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

Does having a DIY cube really help that much? Maybe I will get one sometime next year, but I think my store-bought cube is good enough for now, it is really loose (it has even started popping as of late, although that is probably because I'm turning it faster more than because it is getting looser).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2007)

(L' U' L U) x 6: 1.94 = 12.37 tps


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok I did it again, doing R U R' U' x12 and got 6.83 seconds as my best time (and unexpectedly my first out of many attempts) before my arms got too sore.
48/6.83 = 7.03 moves per second. A bit better...


EDIT: Ok I'm addicted to this now. I managed a 2.36, but I was 3 moves short of finishing, therefore: 21/2.36 = 8.9 moves per second.


----------



## Nikman (Dec 20, 2007)

my new average is 121 tps

edit- i meant 12.1


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

hm thats kind of fast
(R U R' U')x6 in 1.83 seconds
24/1.83: 13.11


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

After some more practise, I got a 2.39.

24/2.39 = 10.04 moves per second.


----------



## Nikman (Dec 21, 2007)

Dene, what's really funny is that i was addicted to it to


----------



## Leo (Dec 21, 2007)

Averaged 5.3 TPS with URU'R  With a best of something like 6.1 tps


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 21, 2007)

[R' F R F']x6 1.89

12.69tps

But the fact is, that alg is never comfortable to use in a real speedcubing situation!


----------



## Erik (Dec 21, 2007)

1.59 = 15.1 tps


----------



## dRaGoN (Dec 21, 2007)

24/1.75 = 13.71


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder what is the human limits of tps. This would be kind of hard to measure though.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> I suspect this has at least a bit to do with why I can't match the speeds of some of the other BLD solvers here.



Hi Mike,

I saw this and wanted to reply. I would suggest on your next BLD solve for 3x3, or even on a bigger cube, to turn as *fast* as possible one time and see what happens. Most likely the first few solves will be DNFs, but hey don't worry about it trying almost anything new for BLD results in DNFs at first it seems.

The goal is to be able to recall the next pieces *and* which algorithm you will do while still executing the current algorithm. I can't always maintain that throughout the whole solve, but for all my personal best solves I was always able to know not only what the next cycle was, but which moves to do, for my next case while still executing the current case.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Dec 22, 2007)

48/6.02 = 7.97 turns per second


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect this has at least a bit to do with why I can't match the speeds of some of the other BLD solvers here.
> ...



Thanks, Chris - I will give it a try. I have occasionally sort of done this on the 4x4x4, but probably not quite as all out as you're suggesting. I'll give it a try with both 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 and report back as to how it goes after I've tried it a number of times.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 23, 2007)

(U R U' R)x6

24/2.97=8.08 tps

(R' U R U')x6

24/3.03=7.92 tps


----------



## Radu (Dec 23, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> R U R' U' (x6)...1.63 second. Using stackmat (probably will be faster if I used keyboard hmm). 24/1.63 = 14.72 moves per second



are you serious? 
man...how can you do that in 1.63...? i will time me too...but that time seems impossble to me :|


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 23, 2007)

If I remember correctly, I've done (R U R' U')^24 in 6.5 seconds.

Edit: Just did (R' U R U')^12 in 3.16s, that's about 15tps. Stepmania isn't completely useless.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> I would suggest on your next BLD solve for 3x3, or even on a bigger cube, to turn as *fast* as possible one time and see what happens. Most likely the first few solves will be DNFs, but hey don't worry about it trying almost anything new for BLD results in DNFs at first it seems.



I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll move my response to the Accomplishments thread, but I just tried this on a 4x4x4 today and got my new personal best. Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

Using R U' R' U, I did 12 turns in 1.14 seconds. 12/1.14 = 10.52. I can get this better!


----------



## jzengg (Apr 24, 2009)

Using (URU'R')6 my pb is 1.91 seconds which works out to 12.56 tps. I think some algs are faster than this.


----------



## Kian (Apr 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> Using R U' R' U, I did 12 turns in 1.14 seconds. 12/1.14 = 10.52. I can get this better!



How do you recover to do that last U? I can't for the life of me see how that time is even possible, as I have to regrip for the last U each time.


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Apr 24, 2009)

(R' U R U')x6 in 1.56 seconds=15.38 tps, looks like I win


----------



## Ellis (Apr 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Using R U' R' U, I did 12 turns in 1.14 seconds. 12/1.14 = 10.52. I can get this better!
> ...



I don't get it... regrip for the U each time? Every fourth move?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 24, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nh3CFdz1wE


----------



## Ellis (Apr 24, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Yea, I still don't get why he was confused though. Was that reply supposed to be to him?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 24, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



Yeah, I was just too lazy to scroll back up  I think the way he (Kian) does those moves is by starting by holding the R face with his thumb at the bottom and the fingers on top. Am I right, Kian?


----------



## Dene (Apr 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Using R U' R' U, I did 12 turns in 1.14 seconds. 12/1.14 = 10.52. I can get this better!
> ...



I'd like to point out that the idiot that posted before you bumped a topic that is almost a year and a half old. I had only been cubing for 5~ months at that time, and was very slow >.< . But yes I still do the finger trick the same way, and that is the way that it is shown in the video,


----------



## Kian (Apr 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Ah, I see what you do now. Yes, I was performing it the way that Robert described. Never even crossed my mind to start with my thumb in the other position.

And wow, yeah I did not realize he had bumped a year and a half old thread.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jan 3, 2010)

URU'R' x 12 = 2.72
48/2.72 = 17.65 mov/sec

2.88 avg of 5

I'd like to know Faz's moves per second.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 3, 2010)

(MUM'U')*5 in 1.80 = 16.67 moves a second


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

RURU'x6 in 2.02 ~ 12 tps


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 3, 2010)

(R U' R' F) * 6 IN 1.94 = 12.37 moves per second. 

The moves are really fast, but, I don't think I'm going to beat that.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> (MUM'U')*5 in 1.80 = 16.67 moves a second



That's 11.11 not 16.67. You can't count M as two moves unless you actually execute it in two steps.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 3, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > (MUM'U')*5 in 1.80 = 16.67 moves a second
> ...



Of course I can. Unless you'll let me count it as a single move in FMC because I execute it as one


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 3, 2010)

48/4.36=11 moves per second. (on sexy move)

48/8.72=5.5 moves per second. (on R' D' R D)


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 3, 2010)

U' L' U L x6= 1.69
TBS: 14.20

U' L' U L x12= 3.66
TBS: 13.11


----------



## TioMario (Jan 3, 2010)

(R' U R U')X6 --> 2.19 --> 10.96 TPS


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 3, 2010)

(R U R' U')x6
5 Attempts: (2.75), (2.26), 2.45, 2.59, 2.47
Avg tps = 24/2.50 = 9.6
Best tps = 24/2.26 ~ 10.62

EDIT: 24/2.18 ~11.01tps yay! 
EDIT2: 24/2.09= 11.48 (F-II ftw!)


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 3, 2010)

i got 24 moves in 2.18 sec so 24/2.18=11.009 turns per second


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 3, 2010)

24/2.31= 10.38...tps


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Of course I can. Unless you'll let me count it as a single move in FMC because I execute it as one



Ohh... This brings me back to the discussion on how Roux users should/n't use HTM to their advantage...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 4, 2010)

avg of 12 6.11
best 5.10
48/6.11= 7.9
48/5.10=9.4


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



In speedsolving we use slice turn metric; in fewest moves solving we use face turn metric. It's not wrong to use different metrics because the goals of speedsolving and fewest moves solving are different. In this case you are doing a speedsolving-related contest so you should use STM.


----------



## talonryanicecreambar (Jan 4, 2010)

TioMario said:


> (R' U R U')X6 --> 2.19 --> 10.96 TPS



I got the EXACT same amount.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 4, 2010)

My best was 24 moves in 2.02 *This is so hard ><*
[R U' R' U]
Thats.. 11.88 TPS.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, I'll do R U R' U' x 6 (sexy move.

got 1.82. After about 10 tries got 1.68

24/1.68=14.29

14.29 tps.

Edit: Am I winning?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Meh, I'll do R U R' U' x 6 (sexy move.
> 
> got 1.82. After about 10 tries got 1.68
> 
> ...


 I got a 1.52, which is 15.79 TPS.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, I'll do R U R' U' x 6 (sexy move.
> ...



Damn, now you're "winning".


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jan 4, 2010)

Nop, my best U R U' R' x 6 is 1.32 seconds.

*18.2 moves/second*.

But I think it is more accurate use 48 moves (Me: 17.65 moves/second, 48/2.72)


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> In speedsolving we use slice turn metric.



No, we don't.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 4, 2010)

My best for R U' R' U 6 times is something like 1.20, so like 20 moves per second (not fake...)

EDIT--- Probably a bit less actually... but I know I can get over 19 moves per second, well I did once anyway.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 4, 2010)

My best for R U' R' U 6 times is something like 0.22, so like 110 moves per second (not fake...)

EDIT--- Pobably a bit less actually... but I know I can get over 109 moves per second, well I did once anyway.


----------



## adimare (Jan 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> My best for R U' R' U 6 times is something like 0.22, so like 110 moves per second (not fake...)
> 
> EDIT--- Pobably a bit less actually... but I know I can get over 109 moves per second, well I did once anyway.


Nice.

Wait, what? Are you really claiming that you can perform ONE HUNDRED AND NINE moves in one second?


----------



## shelley (Jan 4, 2010)

My best time for (R' U R U')*6 is 2.06, on a mini type C (best on a normal sized cube was 2.41; average is probably closer to 2.7-2.8, if I don't lock up)



cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect this has at least a bit to do with why I can't match the speeds of some of the other BLD solvers here.
> ...



I know this discussion is two years old, but I just wanted to add my thoughts. I don't ever go full speed on BLD solves. Maybe that's just due to my cubing style, which has a definite emphasis on smoothness rather than turning as fast as I can. It also reduces the chances of layers slipping or locking up (since I can't see the cube, it's important that I know what's going on and where everything is at all times), and I also find it better for focus and recall if I can maintain a steady rhythm. So my execution is pretty slow compared to BLD cubers around my level, I just make up for it by memorizing faster.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 4, 2010)

adimare said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > My best for R U' R' U 6 times is something like 0.22, so like 110 moves per second (not fake...)
> ...



Lmao!
That was funny, it's a joke of the post before.


----------



## brunson (Jan 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> My best for R U' R' U 6 times is something like 1.20, so like 20 moves per second (not fake...)
> 
> EDIT--- Probably a bit less actually... but I know I can get over 19 moves per second, well I did once anyway.



Pictures, or it didn't happen.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2010)

Pictures, brunson? How could you possibly prove anything about turnspeed with only static images? (Unless you mean moving pictures, but we call those "videos" these days.)

I managed to do (R U R' U')6 in 1.77, so around 13.6 mps. That's probably about my max.

Here's a real challenge: how fast can you do 600 moves ((R U R' U')25)? I get just over a minute.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Here's a real challenge: how fast can you do 600 moves ((R U R' U')25)? I get just over a minute.



I don't know if I counted right, but I got 56.xy. That hurts


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 600 moves ((R U R' U')25)



lolol math.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, what I meant was ((RUR'U')6)25. So it's not a math error but just a typo.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Here's a real challenge: how fast can you do 600 moves ((R U R' U')25)? I get just over a minute.


I once managed to do 840 moves in a minute


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 8, 2010)

I managed to get 24 turns in 2.17 seconds. That's about 11.05 turns per second.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 8, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> My best for R U' R' U 6 times is something like 1.20, so like 20 moves per second (not fake...)
> 
> EDIT--- Probably a bit less actually... but I know I can get over 19 moves per second, well I did once anyway.



A rate of about 1 move every .05 seconds? Are you sure that's "(not fake...)"?

You'd be doing 3 cycles of R U' R' U in .6 seconds

You asked why your vids are rated low on a thread before, maybe it's because you claim things that are practically impossible to achieve, especially seeing as you're barely sub-20 on the last comp you've been to. Well... I'm sure the comp may have put pressure and stuff... so I'd think you're perhaps... sub 16-18? Still, at those times, I'd never believe you'd be able to do 20 tps.

However, I love to be proven wrong. Care to demonstrate this on a video?


----------



## Edward (Jan 8, 2010)

U L' U' L (x6): best- 1.73 (Left hand dominance FTW)
13.9 tps


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 16, 2010)

Bumpy. 

24 / 1.88 = 12.77 tps

I'm slow..


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

Lawl

^ 16 tps in HTM

I've even done faster.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 16, 2010)

10.72 tps

not too fast, but it's my PB.

96 turns in 8.95 s. I did (R U R' U')x24 because I'm faster when I do it that way.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 17, 2010)

Omg I am awful at this.
(L' U' L U)x12, 10.77

4.5


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 17, 2010)

R U R' U' x 6 in 3.46 OH
Thats.. 6.9 TPS


----------

